# Piracy



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24586394
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24600396
Some stories from the Beeb today.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day funnelstays 01:05.reiracy.thank you for informative links.its good to see they are catching the pirates and sinking there boats.have a good day.regards ben27


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

A few keelhaulings & hanging from the yardarms would be a quicker & cheaper solution!!! Bad news travels fast.
Cheers,
David


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

I took a course on operating AIS back in 2004. At that time I mentioned the potential problem, mentioned in the recent the BBC report, to out instructor. It occurred to me that any potential terrorist or pirate could acquire an AIS receiver to locate potential victims, or even track their location on the internet. Needless to say, out instructor did not agree with that assessment. The following year, while I was on board the first ship I sailed on that actually had AIS, our captain chose to switch it the AIS off while we were in the Mediterranean, in order to to make it more difficult for potential terrorists to pinpoint our ship. At that time we had been reading reports about Al Qaeda terrorists laying for ships in the Straits of Gibraltar, so I thought our captain was quite right.


----------

